# NGD: ESP LTD H-1007



## AlexWadeWC (Jul 8, 2011)

Got this new beauty from ESP. I had always loved the looks of it since it came out so I asked them if I could have one to play on Summer Slaughter come up and they graciously obliged . The guitar is built and plays great. The neck is slightly thicker than my Horizon NT-7 but I don't mind it, it's very minimal. The flamed maple top is gorgeous!

Be sure to go to the extended range forum to check out my new Stef-B8 as well!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, that flame is Impressive! How does the build quality compare to your ESP?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jul 8, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Wow, that flame is Impressive! How does the build quality compare to your ESP?



Honestly pretty similar man. I mean a real ESP will always be nicer than an LTD but the Deluxe series are still very nice guitars!


----------



## Arsis (Jul 8, 2011)

Ah very nice! I wasn't even aware of this model until this thread. Giv'er hell man.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jul 8, 2011)

You're going to have to let me play this when we meet up in Indy


----------



## theicon2125 (Jul 8, 2011)

Kick ass man  Cant wait till u guys come to Omaha


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 8, 2011)

One of the few accessible production guitars I really like, Particularly the one with the floyd. It just looks tasty from every angle.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 8, 2011)

I really wish this guitar wasnt just a veneer but that top looks amazing. I want one just cause they look awesome and Id bet they are built solid too.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jul 8, 2011)

envenomedcky said:


> You're going to have to let me play this when we meet up in Indy



Can't wait man!


----------



## Bouillestfu (Jul 8, 2011)

I've been gasing for this beauty ever since I saw it pop up on their website!!!!!! Which they'd make it in White with Black hardware though!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats man.  When are you getting your custom? You spoke about it when we interviewed you in November and I was hoping to have seen it by now.


----------



## Farcry0092 (Jul 8, 2011)

theicon2125 said:


> Kick ass man  Cant wait till u guys come to Omaha



Dude that show next week is going to be sick for sure.

The guitar is badass man. Im really digging the flamed top


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 8, 2011)

That guitar is looking sick dude. 
I was pretty pissed when Summer Slaughter was canceled for us Alberta folks.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 8, 2011)

Pretty! I like the understated yet classy looks!


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 8, 2011)

nice! h1001 is one of my favorite models. i wiil own that or this guitar one day  congrats dude.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jul 8, 2011)

Farcry0092 said:


> Dude that show next week is going to be sick for sure.
> 
> The guitar is badass man. Im really digging the flamed top



Whitechapel and Within the Ruins one day, then Trivium and In Flames the next. Gonna be the greatest weekend ever!!!!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## TheBotquax (Jul 8, 2011)

Dat GAS


----------



## Nimgoble (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice grab. I want one.


----------



## Ippon (Jul 9, 2011)

I need one!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jul 9, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Congrats man.  When are you getting your custom? You spoke about it when we interviewed you in November and I was hoping to have seen it by now.



I get mine in August, Ben gets his in October, and Zach gets his probably next year because he procrastinated on getting his order in hahaha. I'm so stoked for it though and you better believe there will be a NGD thread when I get it!


----------



## exordium (Jul 9, 2011)

Killer guitar!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 9, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I get mine in August, Ben gets his in October, and Zach gets his probably next year because he procrastinated on getting his order in hahaha. I'm so stoked for it though and you better believe there will be a NGD thread when I get it!


 
Awesomeeeeee.  From the specs you said it sounds like it is going to be beautiful. What did the other guys settle on?


----------



## Gitte (Jul 9, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I get mine in August, Ben gets his in October, and Zach gets his probably next year because he procrastinated on getting his order in hahaha. I'm so stoked for it though and you better believe there will be a NGD thread when I get it!



can wait for that tele monster!!!


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yet another congrats on the NGD for this and the Stef-B8. 

I would have gotten one of these, but I'd rather have an older H207 due to having the original old-school "teardrop" headstock. Was the only thing that deterred me from it, but still nice. Even nicer in seeing that flame up close too!


----------



## IntoEternity22 (Jul 9, 2011)

LTD Deluxe + flamed maple + EMGs + 7 strings = ME GUSTA!


----------



## ROAR (Jul 9, 2011)

Impressive.


----------



## Farcry0092 (Jul 9, 2011)

theicon2125 said:


> Whitechapel and Within the Ruins one day, then Trivium and In Flames the next. Gonna be the greatest weekend ever!!!!!!



Damn straight haha so glad weve had a good year for shows


----------



## omentremor (Jul 10, 2011)

Sick guitar man, I have a feeling this model will be my next 7 string purchase


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jul 10, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Awesomeeeeee.  From the specs you said it sounds like it is going to be beautiful. What did the other guys settle on?



I think Ben got a 7 string double cut Eclipse. Like it's the body style of the Eclipse with a top cut away as well. Zach got a 7 string older style strat with a pick guard and stuff. Both should be pretty cool!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds pretty classy.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jul 10, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I think Ben got a 7 string double cut Eclipse. Like it's the body style of the Eclipse with a top cut away as well. Zach got a 7 string older style strat with a pick guard and stuff. Both should be pretty cool!




Both of which sound really interesting... Can't wait to see these once you guys get them.


----------



## CrazyDean (Jul 10, 2011)

The finish reminds me of a PRS.


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 12, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I think Ben got a 7 string double cut Eclipse. Like it's the body style of the Eclipse with a top cut away as well. Zach got a 7 string older style strat with a pick guard and stuff. Both should be pretty cool!



Any idea if theyll go into production?


----------



## theicon2125 (Jul 14, 2011)

Farcry0092 said:


> Damn straight haha so glad weve had a good year for shows



ya, now they just need to get DevilDriver there and I will be one happy man


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Jul 23, 2011)

Those looks stunning!
Finally something that reminds me of d great h307 \m/


----------



## Rotatous (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats! Sick flame, but I still cant really get into the new H series headstock. Although the headstock wouldn't be a deal-breaker for me; I'm sure it plays awesome


----------

